
Descendants bear the imprints of ancestral violence - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/science-is-proving-that-tragic-curses-are-real
======
pvaldes
Highly debatable, other explications possible not cited nor discarded, and
citing nazi experiments as a "proof" of epigenetics [and implicitly that the
grandsons of the jews that suffered in the WW2 are borning still traumatised
today and maybe should be also compensated by Germany by this alleged damage?]
do not improves my opinion about the article.

------
nickpsecurity
I remember my biology teacher smuggly telling me the above was impossible when
I presented a similar theory with evidence a long time ago. Good to see
validation after all this time.

------
JoeAltmaier
Half the 'examples' are selection. Clue: if the population is under stress and
it affects reproduction, then simple selection can be the cause.

